# A short description of Middle School (feel free to critique)



## Cannonfury (Apr 3, 2018)

Middle school was so long ago, about 18 years ago. On my first day of middle school I was nervous. At first I did not know anyone and was completely unsure of what I should be doing. I had my class schedule with me, so I was able to ask other students where I should be going. My first class was English. The teacher was an older man with white hair and a mustache. After that was Science, History, and Math. History was the lunch period. When I got my food I went to sit down at a table. No one else came to sit with me, which was fine, so I ate alone. 
In one of my classes a girl I had gone to kindergarten with recognized me, and I remembered her as well. We got to talking, so it was relaxing to have someone I at least on some level, had met before.


In elementary school we only stayed in the one classroom, so this process of going from classroom to classroom was so new and weird to me. 
My old elementary school included 6th grade, In this school I was in, 6th grade was part of their middle school. So, my 1st middle school year was 7th grade. My favorite part of middle school was lunch really. I only spent two years there so I never really became attached to the school itself. 
I enjoyed being a library aide. I was a library aide for 2 semesters in middle school. I helped sort books and check in/out books for other students.


----------



## addie (May 15, 2018)

Nice start, but I'd like to see some drama... there had to be mean girls or some kind of adjustment you had to make to fit in.


----------



## Mudgeon Ramblings (May 20, 2018)

You have inspired me to post my Jr High story- coming soon!


----------



## Guslar (Jul 6, 2018)

Too much irrelevant information and simple telling of what happened next. There's no single thought you expressed with this, but rather a multitude of thoughts on so many things. 

Try thinking what would you like to say with this passage and then write about it.


----------

